#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Vavuniya Folks! Did you know the secret beauty of Irattai Periyakulam?

## Dhiya

Yes! I visited there with my *Extreme SEO Internet Solutions*'s collages. Morning view amazed me. Did you get bath at there? Keep

----------


## Arthi

> Yes! I visited there with my *Extreme SEO Internet Solutions*'s collages. Morning view amazed me. Did you get bath at there? Keep


,
yeah i went there with my friends once. it's not far from my home. when travelling through Vavuniya to Mathawachi Train or Bus route you can see the nature beauty without contamination. There are some resorts which decorated together with natural grants.

----------


## Karikaalan

i visit Irattai periya kulam often. that's an rarely known amazing place. There are some other unknown nice places too in Vavuniya.. Have you visited Kal naatiya kulam?

----------


## Dhiya

No, I never heard about this name before. Are there any eye catching views to enjoy with collages?

----------


## Karikaalan

that's a perfect place . The northern government has taken the place and making it an official tourist place.

----------


## Ritika

unfortunately, i never been to irattai periyankulam. But i heard it is beautiful place in vavuniya.

----------


## Dhiya

I am eagerly waiting to visit this place in my next visit

----------


## Dhiya

Hey kirshika, plan for a morning session there. Kee enjoying

----------


## Moana

> Yes! I visited there with my *Extreme SEO Internet Solutions*'s collages. Morning view amazed me. Did you get bath at there? Keep


I have never been to this place maybe my Extreme SEO Internet Solution colleagues might take me there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes! I visited there with my *Extreme SEO Internet Solutions*'s collages. Morning view amazed me. Did you get bath at there? Keep


i heard a lot about Irattai Periyakulam but didn't get the chance to visit there

----------


## Dhiya

Sure, Ask them quickly. They will plan a morning session for you. Enjoy the best scenic view.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey Parijat, Let's plan for a session in Irattaiperiyakulam on 19th May 2018. Guys! Share your thoughts about this plan.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Parijat, Let's plan for a session in Irattaiperiyakulam on 19th May 2018. Guys! Share your thoughts about this plan.


Wow that's a cool idea ! I am on for it  :Cool:

----------

